# Star Wars Battlefront



## Santino (Jun 29, 2009)

I dug out my copy of Star Wars Battlefront (the original) yesterday and discovered that it is in many ways vastly superior to the sequel. There's no resources issues, just pick a planet and FIGHT! It also has the excellent rule of needing to win two battles to completely control a planet, sometimes leading to a stalemate when one of the maps is much harder to beat than the other. A lot of the battles also have brilliant opportunities for sniping. Battlefront 2 did away with some of the best maps. The end.


----------



## Silva (Jun 29, 2009)

I've played the second like crazy last xmas - got it from the store (the owner pretty much lets us have them for free - he dislikes having to input them on the computer, and are dirt cheap anyway) and then spent about three months playing it non-stop. 

Good fun. I reckon the same gameplay mechanics could be applied to a WWI trench-fighting game.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2009)

I've only played the second one 

However, it is one of the best Star Wars games ever made.


----------



## Santino (Jul 7, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> I've only played the second one
> 
> However, it is one of the best Star Wars games ever made.


Definitely worth picking up if you see it cheap. You might miss being able to do that cool roll manouevre, and changing troop type at a command post without having to die, but apart from that it's pure gold. No space battles which is a bonus too, because while they were a fun novelty for a while there are far too many of them in campaign mode.

I spent some of yesterday mashing up droidekas from the safety of my hover tank or whatever its called. It's the best way to counter those shield-using bastards.


----------



## grazee (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## grazee (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 10, 2009)

I loved both of these, played them to death! Haven't come across much on the 260 that has kept me playing as much to be honest.


----------



## Santino (Aug 10, 2009)

I still have difficulty prising the Separatist Army out of Dagobah and also that asteroid place where Luke and Leia were born. Fucking Droidekas and their shields.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 10, 2009)

Dagobah as hard.

Hoth was pretty tricky as the rebels as well.


----------



## Santino (Aug 10, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Dagobah as hard.
> 
> Hoth was pretty tricky as the rebels as well.


I love Hoth battles! Grab a tauntaun and skirt the battlefield towards the enemy Command Posts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

Bump as the new one is coming and this is the awesome trailer!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 17, 2015)

Just watched the trailer and it looks beyond awesome.

I'm hoping that DICE/EA have learnt lessons from the botched BF4 release. With all the testing/improvements with the CTE system in place I'm sure that this will be a much better release.

Was thinking about buying Hardline but I'll save the money for this one.

Its been a good couple of days to be a Star Wars fan


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

Well one piece of news that gives me hope is no single player story, it's online only. Means they've pulled all their resources into focus where it matters.

Also, Hardline being pushed back six months tells me they really felt the burn with bf4; couple that with this being the biggest film license around with the new film coming out I reckon they're feeling pressure not to fuck this up.

Also confirmed: dog fighting in sky above with x wings, tie fighter and the falcon!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 17, 2015)

The BF4 Air Superiority game mode with X-Wings and TIE fighters


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2015)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> The BF4 Air Superiority game mode with X-Wings and TIE fighters



YES! Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have never bought a star wars game before, but I feel this will be a first


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 16, 2015)

Game play footage from E3



Can't wait


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2015)

Looking awesome!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 25, 2015)

Battlefront beta from the 8th October to the 12th October on all platforms.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Battlefront beta from the 8th October to the 12th October on all platforms.



Do you have to sign up or anything?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Do you have to sign up or anything?



No need to register, I guess it will turn up in the PS / Xbox store at some point on the 8th.

I was super excited for it but the more I read about it it looks like it's going to take a more casual approach than say Battlefield.


----------

